# Water Wars or MechWarrior?



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bit of a question here guys and gals. given my last attempt at creating a RP for the pandoran crabs (tried to generate extra intrest by including space wolves one of the most liked chapters out there from what i can understand), didn't work out so well, i was wondering how i could create a rp for them that would be new and intresting. then i thaught of it, have a water world attack so to speak. either waging war on a water world or something of the sort, or infiltration of a planet to stop maybe a rogue inquisitor.... 

i was then thinking on that and i started to think, "how many mechwarrior fans are on the site?" so i started thinking of a mechwarrior RP, but before i dedicate myself to either endevor, is there even an intrest for either A the pandoran crabs, or B Mechwarrior?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Both sounds interesting, but are too pressed for time to join either RP. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't say I'm familar with mechwarrior, but the waterworld thing sounds great.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Both can be interesting depending on what you choose to focus on. Though in regards to why your 40k RPs have not worked out: have you ever considered that it may be your Pandoran Crabs? Think about it for a second, several members (myself included) have made it known that we have no interest in playing as a custom regiment and by continueing to use them you rob yourself of potential players.

Maybe not use them in your next 40k RP.


----------

